# Freshman 15+ (Pt. 1-2) - By Mindovermatter (~BHM, Eating., ~SWG )



## mindovermatter (Dec 24, 2007)

_~BHM, Eating., ~SWG _- a scrawny freshman gets unexpected help from a concerned dormmate 

*Freshman 15+
by Mindovermatter​*

* Part I*

“Goodbye, Brian! Have fun at school! And be nice to your roommate!”

“Bye, Mom! Bye, Dad”

Brain waved his parents off from the parking lot as they drove away in their red four-door. He then turned away and headed for the front door of the residence building. 

Today was the first day of college for Brian. He was excited for this day ever since he had received his letter of acceptance from Northwest University. Brian was less excited about leaving high school, which he loathed, than he was at getting a little bit more freedom. His parents had never been really restricting, but he wanted to be on his own for once. And now he finally got that opportunity.

As Brian climbed the steps to his room, he wondered just what his roommate would be like. Some of his friends who had started college two weeks prior had complained to Brian of their roommates. One friend shared his room with a guy who liked playing loud death metal until the wee hours of the morning. Another friend said that is roommate played computer games all day long and never leaves the room. 

These stories worried Brian. His stomach turned over the thought of having to share a room with somebody that he hated for an entire year.

_“Here’s hoping for the best…”_ thought Brian. As he walked down the hallway, he noticed that the door to his room was left open ajar. 

_“Did I leave it open?”_ Brian thought to himself, but he quickly dismissed it. His roommate must be inside. Brian slowly walked up to the door and took a couple of deep breaths. He always gets a little never when meeting new people. _“Don’t screw up…Don’t look like a freak….”_

Brain opened the door casually and walked right in. There was evidence that someone had been in: there were half a dozen boxes and other items. But there was nobody inside. Brain stood there for a half minute wondering until a pair of hands grabbed him around his scrawny waist and someone shouted &#8216;AHHH!”

Brain screamed and turned around. Standing there was another boy, presumably his new roommate. “Hey! You must be Brian McCarthy. I’m Jesse!” 

He extended his hand. Still shaking from the joke, Brian reached out his hand. As they shook, Brian observed his new roommate. Jesse was taller than Brain by about three inches. His skin was a somewhat dark tan and his dark brown hair was cut short. Jesse was fairly slim and had a little bit of muscle on him. His face was boyish and he had dark eyes. 

While Brian was overlooking Jessie, he knew that he was doing the same thing to him. Brian stood at five feet six inches. He had shaggy brown hair that came down to his ears. Brian had a light tan from years of skateboarding, which he had given up a month ago because he no longer could afford a new board every other month. But skateboarding gave him a very thin and lean body. He had almost no visible muscles and he had very light set of six-pack abs.

As the two began to unpack their belongings, they started to get to know get other a little more. Brian found out that Jesse came from southern California. There he had gone to school and received high grades. Jesse had received a scholarship to Northwest that paid for most of it. Brian, on the other hand, had came from a town about twenty miles away and had his parents pay for his college.

“Hey, Brian,” said Jessie, after he got done making his bed, “Want something to eat?” 

He held up a box of snack cakes. 

“Sure!” said Brian. He took one out of the box and handed the rest back. 

“No, you can have to whole box. My mom gave me tons of these things. But I don’t really like eating junk food like that; it’s too sweet and they don’t really taste very good.”

“Hey, I love stuff like this!” said Brian as he mowed down the second snack cake. “I never had these at my house since my parents were kinda like health freaks. At least here I&#8216;m able to cut some slack a little bit.”

“You can help yourself to them,” replied Jessie while he gave a light tap to a large box filled with various other snack cakes. They continued to unpack. When Brian had finished with the box, he let out a burp and reached in for another box. 

“Hey man!!” exclaimed Jesse, “Done with one box and you want another already ? You must be hungry!”

“Oh, just a little.” said Brian.

“Someone’s not afraid of the Freshman Fifteen!” said Jesse. He went over to Brian and lifted up his black shirt, showing off Brian’s light abs and slightly swollen belly. “Man, you really need it too! Did you your parents starve you?” 

Laughing, Jesse than ran a hand across Brian’s non-existent belly.

Brian felt a tinge of pleasure as Jessie rubbed his midsection. After a second, Brian snapped out of it, pulling his shirt. Jesse’s face showed disappointment, but only for a second. “Speaking of starving, when’s dinner?”

“In ten minutes,” said Jesse, “Let’s head down to the cafeteria.”

****************************************************************

When they got down to the cafeteria, they found out that it was set up buffet style. They offered several different kinds of food. There was pizza, burritos, hamburgers and an assortment of other foods. Jesse and Brian picked up plates and loaded them with food. After they got something to drink, they sat down.

“Man! Buffet-style! I’m going to eat until I pass out!” said Jesse as he picked up his fork. 

“Go ahead,” replied Brian, “But I’m not carrying you back to the room!”

“You couldn’t anyway! You’re too scrawny!”

“No I’m not! I’m just slim…”

“Yeah right…” The two boys started to eat their dinner. Once Brian was done with is plate, he pushed back his chair and said “Well, I’m done.”

“You’ve got to be kidding me. You hardly ate anything!”

“Well, I did have that entire box of snack cakes…”

“You’re just afraid to push your limits!” said Jesse.

“No I’m not…and I’ll prove it!” And with that, Brian got up and filled his plate again…and when that was empty he went back after. Jesse sat there watching him as he ate more and more food. After some time, he wondered if Brian was ever going to be full. But soon later, Brian pushed himself back from the table for the second time. And now Jesse knew that he was full: his stuffed belly was pressing up against his shirt lightly.

“Brian! You really proved me wrong!” exclaimed Jesse.

“Yeah…I even impressed myself...” Brian’s hand wandered down to his full stomach and rubbed it. After letting his belly settle, the two went back to their room. Along the walk, Brian used Jesse as a crutch to prevent himself from falling over, since Brian was so full that he could barely move. 

When they got to their door, Jesse unlocked it and lead Brian in. Brian, somewhat half-asleep, staggered over to his bed, kicked off his shoes, and started to doze off. Jessie sat on his bed opposite to Brian’s and watched him subconsciously rub his stuffed belly until Brian finally drifted off into sleep.

*******************************************

The next day, school kicked into full swing. And as the days went by, the two became better friends. Jesse and Brian found out that they had many of the same classes together. Because of this, the two boys spent much of their time together. They hung out, played video games, studied and did other things the usual college students do. Of course, Brian had made other friends, but he liked hanging out with Jessie the best. He was much like his best friend in high school, Cory. However, Cory was across the country on the east coast in school, but Jesse was here. 

Aside from that, the duo also went to many of the meals held in the cafeteria with each other. And during each meal, much like on the first day that he got there, Jesse would urge his roommate to eat more and more. Most of the time Brian would refuse; he didn&#8216;t want to look like a pig in front of his new friend. But in spite of Brian’s reluctance, Jessie would get him to eat more anyway by saying something to the effect of “You’ve got to get your money’s worth!” or “C’mon, they’re just going to throw it out anyway!” 

No matter how many time he refused, Brian always seemed to find himself completely stuffed.

Although he had not noticed it, all of this food was having its effects on Brian. He finally notice when he got out of the shower one day. After he came back to his room, he looked around and found that Jessie wasn’t there. He let out a little sign of relief. Brian always felt nervous when he had to change and he roommate was around. He had to give him the silent “Can you please turn around so I can get some clothes on?”

_“He must be out grocery shopping,”_ he thought. Last week, Brian’s parents had bought him a mini-fridge for their room. But for the past couple of days it was empty and Jesse had offered to fill it. With no roommate, Brian relaxed a little. He threw off his robe and pulled on a pair of white briefs which he got from his dresser. Typically Brian didn’t wear briefs, however many of his boxers were becoming uncomfortable. Most of them had become skin-tight, which gave him the feeling that his boxers were riding up on him.

Clad only in his brief, which were also starting to tighten up, he walked over to his closet to get a pair of pants. But as Brian reached the closet, he caught an glimpse of himself in his roommate’s full body mirror. 

“Oh…man…” As he stood in front of it, he saw the damage that all of the food had caused. 

Brian’s once-flat stomach was replaced by a small belly. It wasn’t very big, it stuck out an inch and a half in front of him and barely hung down past the waistband of his underwear. Brian’s hands reached out and grabbed it and shook it, making sure it was real. He pressed a finger into the soft flab until his muscles underneath stopped it. His belly reached slightly around where it formed a very small set of love-handles that peaked over the band of his undies. 

Brain focused his attention upward. His pecs, that once were completely flat against his ribcage, now had a thin layer of adipose under them. Brain’s arms had also rounded out. This made him lose his muscle definition and gave them a smooth appearance. A small amount of fat had managed to reach his face and round out his cheeks a little bit. But a majority of his new weight had accumulated in his lower body. His thighs that were originally toned and well-defined from skateboarding had blown up. The definition was gone there as well. And Brian’s butt, once small and firm, had become two, small fat-filled balloons that stuck just as much as his belly did.

Although all of the new weight did not cause a massive change in his physical appearance, Brian was still surprised. The main reason for this is because most of his life was spent as a thin twig. Many of his friend had made fun of him for his weight, or the lack there of. One of the funniest things that he friends would do in his presence was that someone would take a stick and say “Guess who I am? I’m Brian!” 

But now, for the first time ever, some fat was on his frame. He took a few minutes too mess around with his new “padding” by watching it shake and jiggling it.

Brian was uncertain about how he felt about his weight. On one hand he had some “dimensions” to him. On the other hand he had let his appetite get the best of him. He stepped away from the mirror and pulled out a scale that he stashed under his bed. 

“I thought that I would never use this…” he thought. As he stood on the cold, metal scale, the dial sailed past his old weight of 120 pounds and settled on his new weight: 139 pounds.

“19 pounds in only three weeks?” Brain though, “But that’s…almost a pound a day! How could that happen?” 

Whilst he pondered, Brian remembered that he was stuffing his face on multiple occasions each day in the cafeteria. And when his roommate wasn’t there, he would munch on the sugary snacks that Jesse had offered him. 

Jesse? He had forgotten all about his! What would his roommate say? Had he noticed his new weight? Would he make fun of him? Surely Jesse must realize that all of the provoking he did at dinner would add a few pounds onto his roommate.

And as if on cue, Jessie entered the room, both hands carrying shopping bags full of various food. Stunned, Brian swiftly turned around right as Jessie saw him, giving him a full view of his fattened body.

“Jessie!…Uh….I didn’t hear you come in…” stuttered Brian. He could feel his face turning red, but it was nowhere near as bright as Jessie’s face, even with that tan.

“Uh…Hey, Brian….Having a “No-Pants” party? How come I wasn&#8216;t invited?” said Jessie setting down the grocery bags onto the floor. 

“Ha…Uh…No…” started Brain while he crossed his arms over his chest. “I was just checking my weight…”

“Oh, okay.” said Jessie. He turned around and shut the door. “I see you finally got some meat on your bones!”

Brian looked down, as if he didn’t realize it. “Ah…yeah…I guess I did.” 

He felt awkward standing there clad only in his tighty-whities. He just wanted to end this conversation so that he could grab some pants.

“Let’s how much you packed on…” Jessie walked over to the scale. Brain wanted to both jump off and push him away at the same time, but Jessie was already over before he could act. Jessie bent over the scale, not only letting him see his roommate’s weight, but also it allowed him to get a close up of his roommates ballooned out belly.

“139 pounds. What did you weigh before you came here?”

“Umm…120...” Brian had thought about lying to Jessie, but that wouldn’t help.

“19 pounds…Awesome!”

“Awesome? Why awesome?” 

“Because you actually weigh something!” said Jessie. “When I first saw your stomach, I though that you have been starved! But now you have some mass to you!”

“Yeah…I do.”

“We’ve got to celebrate!” Jessie walked over to one of the grocery bags and pulled out a 2-liter bottle of root beer. He twisted off the cap and handed it to Brian.

“Uh, thanks. But what about cups?” asked Brian.

“It’s for you, all of it!”

“Oh, okay…” said Brian, and he lifted the bottle up to his lips and started to sip it.

“Just chug it, big guy!” And with that, Jessie grabbed the bottom of the bottle with one hand and the back of Brian head with the other. He then quickly lifted the bottle and the soda poured into the back of his throat. Brian’s hands waved around, trying to stop Jessie. But he gave up, figuring that it would just cause root beer to pour out onto him. Brian then closed his eyes and concentrated on downing the root beer. Once the bottle was empty, Jessie removed it from his lips.

“Atta boy!” Jessie then gave Brian’s inflated gut a sharp nudge, causing shockwaves to go through his flab. “How do you feel?”

Brian waited a second, and then let out a loud burp. “Full…” 

He then fell backwards onto his bed, rubbing his bloated stomach and groaning, half in pleasure and half in fullness. Jesse then jumped onto Brian’s bed. “Jesse, tell me: What’s so great about gaining 19 pounds?”

“You have some curves now!”

Brain lifted up his head a little. “Curves? What curves? Don’t women only like curves?’

“Most of the time. But some people like a guy with a gut…or a butt. Who knows? Maybe now you may pick yourself up a nice girl…or guy.”

Guy? Why did he say that? Did Jessie think that he was gay? Sure, Brian wasn’t the straightest person around. In high school, Brian had a couple of guy-crushes. He did try and make a move several time, but ended up fruitless. There was one guy that he got so close to getting. He was as tall as Brian and had long, blonde hair. He had a lot of muscles and was very cute. But Brian never made it. Even now, when thinking about him…

Brian felt that he was getting a little “hot”…down there. He suddenly realized that he was only wearing his underwear. “I got to get some pants…” 

Jesse noticed too. “Sure…go ahead…” 

And as he get up, Jessie watched as both of Brian cheeks jiggled and wobbled with every step. Jessie himself starting to get “hot” while Brian struggled to button a pair of pants he had found on the floor. 

“I’m gonna have fun with you…”

(continued in post 7 of this thread)


----------



## beginner_belly (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow, I really like it, can't wait for more


----------



## Non Serviam (Jan 4, 2008)

Love the story, be sure to keep it up!


----------



## FreneticFang (Jan 7, 2008)

look svery promising! write more pls!


----------



## FreneticFang (Feb 21, 2008)

>.> 

Who is the author of this and why haven't you updated? I want to read the rest!


----------



## slurpeekell12 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes nice story, but where's the rest? Please continue. . . . .


----------



## mindovermatter (Feb 25, 2008)

[*Author's Note:* I apologize for the tardiness of the second part of this epic. To be perfectly honest, I wrote both the first and second parts at the same time along with the first half of the third. However, I wanted the story to gain momentum before I released the second part. Now that it has, here it is. Also the third part (I hope) may come out somewhere in the time span of late March to mid-April and the fourth in late May.]

* Part II*

Nearly two more weeks had passed. Brian and Jessie had kept up with their school work, which wasnt that hard. They had found that most of their classes were easily and they could flake off and still ace them. This left them with lots of free time, most of which Brian and Jessie spent together.

Brian had tried to slow his gain down. He thought that if he didnt, his pound-a-day gain wouldnt stop, and he would end up as big as a house by the end of the school year. And Jessie being around all of the time wasnt helping, since he always seemed to have food nearby. But in the end, Brian had continued to gain weight. On the bright side, he had managed only to gain five pounds in two weeks. However, there was a problem

One morning, while getting dressed for their classes, Jessie saw Brian struggling on the other side of the room. He had one part of his pants in each hand and was using all of his might trying to button up his jeans. Jessie sat on his bed watching the event. Brian tried desperately to pull together the sides of his pants. Jessie could easily tell that Brian was sucking in his gut, but it wasnt helping. Each time Brian tried, he would pull them together a little bit harder and he would keep doing this until he turned red in the face. But it wasnt getting through to Brian that those pants just were not going to button. 

Do you want to borrow a pair of my pants? asked Jessie. Jessie was a little taller and, therefore, had a slightly larger waist. He knew that Brian wore size 32, whereas Jessie wore size 34.

Nah, he replied. These are just being difficult today And Brian began, once again, to button his pants. 

AlrightIll be right back. I need to go to the bathroom. Jessie stepped out of the room. While walking down the hall, he couldn't help but snicker that Brian was getting too big for his pants. When he got done with his business, he returned to find that Brian had indeed got his pants to come together.

You finally got it? asked Jessie.

Yep. It only took a couple of rubber bands and

Fine! Now, grab your backpack, or well be late. Brian leaned down to the ground to pick up his bag, then they both heard a loud rip. He turned around to find a long tear on the seat of his pants with his briefs showing. 

Oops

Jessie giggled to himself, amused by the sight, but he realized that they were running late. So he walked over to his dresser and pulled out a pair of black sweatpants. He then tossed them at Brian and said Get them on. No argument.

Brian agreed. There was no way that Jessie was going to let him waste another ten minutes just getting his pants on. He quickly pulled off his ripped pants and started to get on the sweatpants. Jessie then noticed his underwear.

Are those the same pair of briefs?!? questioned Jessie.

No lied Brian.

You must have no clothes that fit you!  That much was true. Many pair of Brians boxers were skin-tight, and this forced him to only wear his white briefs. However, these werent going to last much longer, since these not felt like a second skin to Brian. They were beginning to ride up his checks as well as suffocating his boyparts. Most of his pants didnt fit. Like the pair he ripped, he couldnt get them to button around his larger waist. And all of his shirts rode up exposing a strip of his waist, while perfectly outlining his flabbier midsection, given that they were so tight. 

YeahI know, admitted Brian. All of this weight I gained since coming to college is reeking havoc on my wardrobe. Ive got to"

Go clothes shopping. I get it, now lets go! Honestly, Brian was going to say something along the lines of losing weight, but was Jessie going to let him do that? He knew that Jessie was the main cause behind his previous weight gain. He was also around with something to feed Brian and his encouragement to eat a large amount during dinner. However, Jessie had recently let up on Brian. He wasnt forcing him to eating to the limits of his stomach anymore (although Brian was still eating a lot), but he still was buying fatty foods. Once a week, Jessie would go down to the supermarket. There, he would fill the cart with snack cakes, microwave pizzas, soda, ice cream and various other fattening goods. But Brian had no time to think about that; Jessie was going to smack him on the head if he didnt hurry up and leave for class.

Once both of them were done with classes, Brian headed back to his room, but Jessie had other ideas. He grabbed Brian by the arm and started to pull him to the parking lot, where his car was.

Where are we going? asked Brian.

Clothes shopping! said Jessie.

Clothes shopping?" Brian tried to think of a way to avoid it, so he would have to lose weight rather than getting bigger clothes. ButbutIve got homework!

Do it tonight.

Ive got to work!

You dont have a job. Jessie continued to pull him.

But-aBut-a

Forget about it. You need bigger clothes.

He was determined like that. Brian gave up and let Jessie tug him along. Youre acting like my mother

Ha! I just dont want to have you walk around in nothing but a pair of underwear. He thought about him actually walking around the dorm room with only his white briefs on. Jessie could feel himself tingle as he pictured Brian strutting around the halls with his flab jiggling and bouncing...regardless, Jessie wouldnt let Brian get in another word. They both got into his car and headed down to the local clothing store. 

While they were there, Brian was reluctant to even try anything on. Jessie was started to get frustrated. He wanted his roommate to buy clothes not only because his old ones were too tight, but for him to also forget about the fact that he has gain weight. The last thing he wanted was for his soon to be chubby roomie to start sliming down back into the bag of bones that he was. Frankly, Jessie loved seeing Brian slowly expand. He loved watching him struggle into his jeans, and he loved watching him stuff his face every day

Okay! said Brian, snapping Jessie out of his daydreams, I found some clothes now lets go! Brian had picked out several pairs of pants, all sized 36, several XL shirts and some new underwear. Upon looking at the sizes, Jessie got the idea that Brian was expecting to grow larger. 

_ Oh, I see his subtle hint_ thought Jessie. However, Brian didn't have quite the same idea. He was thinking more along the lines that he wanted to hide his weight from other people. He felt that wearing larger clothes would conceal his new flab. 

The boys approached the register and Jessie paid for his clothes.

Jessie, I cant let you do that, said Brian. But Jessie wouldnt listen, and he went ahead and covered the cost. They took Brians new clothes and headed back to their dorm room. 

Finally! said Brian, once they reached their room. I can take off these sweatpants! However, Brian hesitated to do so.

Well, why dont you? asked Jessie, tossing the bags of clothing onto Brians bed.

Could you turn around for a second?

Youve got to be kidding me, said Jessie. Ive seen you in your underwear more times than I can count! Why should it matter now?

Welluh began Brian. But Jessie got the idea.

I see. Youre just sensitive about your weight.

.yeah

Brian, said Jessie, dont worry about it. Everybody gains some weight when they enter college. Everyone! Look With that, Jessie pulled off his hoodie, as well as shirt under it, off, displaying his torso. It was true, even Jessie had gained some weight, but not much. His flat stomach had a new roll of fat on it, hanging over the waistband of his boxers (yes, Jessie did sag).

See? Jessie then gave his new roll a quick jab, sending a ripple through it. I know that you can be much worse.

Yeah, I guess you're right And with that, Brian lifted off his shirt, displaying his fat. His belly had not changed all that much since the last time that Jessie saw him. His belly was a thick layer of fat that hung out two inches in front. It sagged so that it hung over the waistband of his underwear, but only in the front. His chest added some fat to it. His pecs had ballooned out and had become beginner boy-boobs. The nipples on his boobs had gone from tiny dots to dime-sized. Brians arms, on the other hand, had not received any of the new five pounds.

Jessie couldnt help himself from staring at his roomie's new body. He could not wait to stuff Brian even more and really let him pack on the pounds. As he felt an erection coming on, he said, See, its not so bad! and he gave Brians belly a light slap.

At that moment, his stomach began to gurgle loudly. Brians face became red. I forgot to eat lunch today he said, slightly embarrassed. 

Dont worry. We got tons of stuff here! Jessie reached under his bed and grabbed several bags of cookies. He then went into the mini-fridge and got out a container of whole milk. Brian opened up one of the bags and began to stuff several them into his mouth all at once. 

Hey! Slow down there! Youre going to choke! Want some milk? Jessie offered the open jug.

Brian grabbed it. Mankfs! he said, almost spitting out several chunks of cookies at his roommate. He opened up his mouth and drank down a large portion of it. The two boys continued for at least an hour, gorging on the junk food that Jessie bought. 

Later, they both were completely stuffed. Jessie was recovering while sitting on his bed with his back against the wall. Brian was on the floor, rubbing his bloated belly.

Oh, man said Brian, I could really use a nap right now

Well then, get up and go to bed, replied Jessie.

Cant. Too full to move, moaned Brian. Jessie slowly got off his bed. He extended out his hand for Brian. Brian grabbed it and tried to get up. Jessie really had to pull in order to get him up. He then lead Brian over to his bed, where he flopped down.

Had enough food? asked Jessie as he ran a hand along Brian's belly.

Mmm.Feels goodKeep going 

Jessie was a little surprised to hear Brian say that. He didnt know if it was due to all of the food that he had eaten or not. Regardless, Jessie began to slowly massage Brians belly. His fingers pressed in and out of his soft flab. Brian would occasionally give off a quite moan. After fifteen minutes, Brian was fast asleep. 

Hey, Brian, whispered Jessie. are you sleep? But Brian didnt say anything. Sleeping like a baby Jessie gave him another quick rub. He then gave him a goodnight kiss on the lips. As Jessie returned to his bed, a smile formed on Brians face.


----------



## beginner_belly (Mar 1, 2008)

Another great installment, can't wait for more.

I liked the touch of Jesse gaining a bit, I love it when the feede fattens up


----------



## slurpeekell12 (Mar 5, 2008)

beginner_belly said:


> Another great installment, can't wait for more.
> 
> I liked the touch of Jesse gaining a bit, I love it when the feede fattens up



O ya, it's inevitable and really a good realistic touch  Love the story, keep it growing :eat2:


----------



## beginner_belly (Apr 27, 2008)

Can't wait for the next installment


----------



## ThatIsThat (Apr 27, 2008)

I can't wait for more! This is definitely my favorite story I've seen so far here!


----------



## beginner_belly (May 15, 2008)

*Waits for next installment*

this is probably my favorite story here


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

Nice. Hope there's more.


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jun 2, 2008)

I want more!!


----------



## FreneticFang (Jun 4, 2008)

so F'ng hawt!

more please please! Don't make us wait.
There is momentum. Lots of it. Look *points at momentum*.

Now give us Ch.3


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jun 29, 2008)

*begs for more*


----------



## beginner_belly (Jul 22, 2008)

dont leave us hanging

Really can't wait for the next installment


----------



## youngfeeder132 (Jul 27, 2008)

Great, great story! It must be continued!!! I cannot wait for the next chapter! More!


----------



## ChubbyDucky (Sep 4, 2008)

Like a glutton, I want more! We all want more!! Please update, please please please with cherries chocolate syrup and potato chips on top??!!


----------



## FFA4life (Sep 2, 2010)

*begs for an update*


----------

